# Fluval Edge Cree Led Build (6/10/12 UPDATED pics)



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Fluval Edge with 10 white Cree LeDs, to keep hc,ug,downio and CRS

Here's a tease.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

*Lighting:*
10 x 3w Cree White with 80degree optics

*Substrate:*
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I
*
Plants:*
UG
HC
Downio

*CO2:*
DIY Paintball Regulator CO2
GLA new diffuser


Picking up some thermal paste and solder tonight to get started.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Is the light spread better or the hood still blocks much of the light on the sides?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

isn't 10 of them a bit much light? Looks like it'll work pretty good tho from the angles you set on the heatsink. interested to see the full tank shot


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I still need to solder everything, I'm hoping the angled heatsink + led optics will make a difference and not have a spotlighting effect. I'll prob have everything wired up this weekend.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the scapes..



















My UG,HC farm....


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

interesting concept, although you may find there is no need for optics, keep us updated.

cheers.

ps: they will be dimmable?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting. I’m really enjoying seeing all the mods people are coming up with for these tanks.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, I really like your design as-well. I think I watched your video 10xtimes, in order to come up with my design. roud:

The kit I purchased did not come with a dimmable option, I might in the future go for it. In regards to the optics I think your right, I'll probably keep optics on the "angled LEDs" to try to "push" as much light as possible into corners of the tank. 




senoufo said:


> interesting concept, although you may find there is no need for optics, keep us updated.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ps: they will be dimmable?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! Life would be boring without mods and DIY!



Betta Maniac said:


> Interesting. I’m really enjoying seeing all the mods people are coming up with for these tanks.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Thanks! Life would be boring without mods and DIY!


 
I'm handy enough to tackle my own plumbing and electrical around the house (to a point), but the kind of stuff I see here is totally beyond me, LOL! Heck, I can't even seem to get the rim off my 20L . . .


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

senoufo, What kind of thermal adhesive did you go with?
I'm looking at buying some artic silver today. thoughts? opinions?


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

i did not use thermal adhesives, rather i went with metal screws and tapped threads in the heatsink. I did use a dab of artic silver under each pad though.

you would be safe using the thermal adhesives, no need to tap & screw ( i have a tap set so it gave me an excuse to use it ;-)


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Great to hear! Thanks again. Can you point me to a good dimmer? Any advantages to dimming the led's? I know longevity, life of the led's is improved, anything else?

Thanks

Jeff




senoufo said:


> i did not use thermal adhesives, rather i went with metal screws and tapped threads in the heatsink. I did use a dab of artic silver under each pad though.
> 
> you would be safe using the thermal adhesives, no need to tap & screw ( i have a tap set so it gave me an excuse to use it ;-)


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

you can get these buckpucks that have the added 10K pots, so no need for a ref voltage of 10volts : http://ledsupply.com/03023-d-e-1000p.php

these can drive the crees at 1000Ma, you can go for a lower current, its on the this page at the bottom: http://ledsupply.com/wired-buckpuck.php

LEDs die by being overcurrent and of course how many hours they are driven, since these have a MTBF of 50K hours you will grow old and gray before they crap out, so no worries if you did not dim them. Dimming only gives you latitude on intensity, and of course dusk to dawn effect.


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

you also could go whole-hog by using Thomas research drivers, pretty sweet: http://www.nanotuners.com/index.php?cPath=81

i will probably use those when i make my 120 gallon custom LED build for freshwater, although i'm so tempted to convert it to a salty...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats good to hear, I might just keep it simple and go without dimming them. Now to find a large computer fan like yours. Luckily I have a large DIY electronic store in the area which have computer fans in all sizes.


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

i don't have a link but i've used a Scythe 800rpm fan, and it does a great job while being quiet.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Those tmc drivers are really nice. 
I'd love to see your other project as-well, I have a 40g SPS reef btw with ATI t5 fixture. 

Have you seen this article regarding lifetimes of LEDS? 

http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/ssl/greenbuild2010_richman_ledtech.pdf

The pertinent information starts on page 12


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

That fan looks sharp, I'll take a look what the local store has in stock as-well. if they dont have some thing close I'll go with the Scythe


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Its Alive! 











:icon_cool


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Ack! i wanna see it setup!

looks like a sweet rig


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, I still need to attach a cpu fan and a waterproof enclosure, soon!!! woob woob woob

is there any way to embed youtube videos here?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urzs4xmyodM


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 12, 2008)

What are 80 degree optics? I am LED ignorant.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Its a little piece that snaps onto the led and focus's the light from 120deg to 80deg

heres a great article : http://reefbuilders.com/2010/01/27/led-optics-explained/


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Im thinking about using this fan here..

http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-SY1012...1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1299033960&sr=1-3-fkmr0


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

What you guys think for coverage?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Can you do a frontal shot for a better view of how the light angles out?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> Can you do a frontal shot for a better view of how the light angles out?


Sure no prob  What you guys think. I'll finish the scape tonight. Probably pull the rocks out a bit more, to expose them some.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

There's very little spot lighting with it, overall very happy.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Exactly one month later....... :hihi:




























I'll have water in it very soon. Just getting the CO2, canister filter ready.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! that looks awesome so far! looking forward to the filled pics ^^


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

How did I miss this one?!

Well done...that looks amazing.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn all these LED DIY!! I'm tempted!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really nice work. How much of a PITA was it for the whole LED project start to finish?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! I enjoy designing, building so it wasn't that much of a PITA. I have a feeling husbandry and maintenance will be more of a PITA


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow very nice! Love that custom heat sink.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks you can find them on heatsinksusa.com!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you ever end up flooding this tank?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I went with taking off the top of the glass of the edge. The previous setup was far too restricting when came to maintenance. Here's its running with a Ehiem 2211 and co2. The lights are on adjustable hangers. Im really glad that took off the top.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

http://youtu.be/H5--e5jMlN4


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Any advise for dry starting a tank? Spray daily and keep it covered? How long was your lighting period?

I'm dry starting HC with aquasoil right now and your growth was excellent!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks, I pretty much set it up and left it alone. Maybe a spray once a week or so. My lighting period was 8 hours of intense light. Just keep it covered,humid and should be fine.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'll see how that works.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

No problem, Nice rocks/tank you have btw!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

My mini pellia turned brown, I thought was completely dead, but its back to green and growing!! Also my downoi that I grew immersed Is growing submersed leafs! HC is growing very fast, already trimmed it down a bit. Do have some lingering cloudy water though..


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Progress shot 2-29-12 with miniture out of focus shot


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a shot that's truer to the colors and clarity.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

that looks great, Jeff!! I'll have to go back and read this from the beginning as it looks like I might be able to learn a thing or two. Any way you could build one for my tank? ;-)


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! I wish I had more time, but unfortunetly have too many projects going. I can help you build it! Give a parts list, instructions, ect.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Updated pics


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Top down


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That is so beautiful! I'm tempted to do a LED project on my Edge as well. Did you ever get a rating PAR and LUX on those LEDs? 

How much of an HC melt did you experience after flooding? What your bps and what type of diffusion do you have?


My Edge is looking pretty dim compare to yours and I have a desktop lamp blasting it with 23 watts of 6500k light.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! Ive never done a par test, but I'm sure its high too very high light. I experienced zero melt on anything, the downoi just grew and very fast on the conversion. I have 2 bps for CO2 and using a GLA atomic 50mm diffusir. I have 30w of total leds but the par so I've heard on a similar setup was equivalent too a 75w Metal halide. Im very excited that the mini pellia came back from the dead, I'll take some macro shots soooon....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, waiting for the shots.

It seem like those LEDs are worth doing if it's comparable to a 75 Metal Halide. You experienced no melting at all? What did you do differently? I have heard horror stories where they either float away or yellow and melt.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah the LEDS put out great amount of light and are very efficient, plus it was a fun project to play with.

Yep no melting, I am using RO-DI Water, High CO2 upon flooding (which I think is the main parameter that prevents melting)


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking of taking off the top of my edge. It is very hard to get around with this top. I always have bubbles on top so the top is just worthless. How to take it off? Advice


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I used a razor and some thick dental floss, it was very easy. Less then a hour to complete and clean up. I think fishing line would work well too. Just take your time and work the corners.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

This turned out great. Thinking of going topless on my Edge now!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

mahko said:


> This turned out great. Thinking of going topless on my Edge now!


Thanks! Good Luck!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Update April 12,2012


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Update April, 12, 2012


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Update April 12, 2012


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

wow nice!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Update April, 12, 2012


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Update April, 12, 2012


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Set of iphone pics


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty tank!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks I'll take some new pics soon!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if you did mention this in your post but did you glue those moss to your Petrified Wood? If yes, which glue did you use? LOL


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I used super glue, just a little bit will do. It's safe to use any standard super glue. I've used it on plants and corals with great success


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice. I will try that. LOL thanks for the info


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Update April, 12, 2012


Is that star moss that I am seeing?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Nah, just mini pellia, I had star moss long time ago never grew below water


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Nah, just mini pellia, I had star moss long time ago never grew below water


Oh. I see. It sure does look like it. Such a bummer Star moss isn't truly aquatic. Its so attractive...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

June 10, 2011 new scape. The iwagumi scape looked great just got boring, and tiresome cutting the Hc. Here's the new scape with z bit more color.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful redo, great selection of plants


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice tank Jeff. I love the color. Scarlet Badis are great.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'm loving these fish!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

How's the tank going?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, looks great!


----------

